# Win a Kindle Fire Jacket!



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello Kindleboarders,

We just launched a bunch of new designs onto our Style Library and we want to kick them off with a contest! We're giving away one of our new Kindle Fire jackets, The 40 Year Mystery- a homage to The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. *Post below with your opinion on which was better, the book? Or the movie?* We'll select one of you at random on Friday at 12 PM EST. Good luck!










http://app.medgestore.com/stylelab/?device=kindletab1&theme=&sort=timestamp


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep Calm And Carry On, in green.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000, I think M-Edge wants to know which was better, the book or movie version of "Girl with a Dragon Tattoo."


I've not read the book yet, so I like the movie better.    I've seen both the Swedish and US versions, and thought the Swedish version a bit better, but I liked the US version, too, and some things in it better than the Swedish version (available through Netflix in both dubbed and subtitled versions).  Amazon Instant Video has a rental of the subtitled version for $2.99.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Daniel Craig is awesome, so I'd have to go with the movie.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Not watched the movie yet, but so far I'd have to say the book. I generally prefer books over movies as a medium.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cyanide5000, I think M-Edge wants to know which was better, the book or movie version of "Girl with a Dragon Tattoo."
> 
> 
> Betsy


The link was to their site to vote on your favorite new cover also. That's why she put her vote here, instead of Book vs Movie here for contest.

By the way, my pick is the Movie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, thanks, I looked at the link (I thought) but missed that!

So the way I read it is you can certainly vote on covers on their website, which you need to do on their website by "liking" the cover of your choice, but the contest to win the Kindle Fire Jacket is to post in this thread with your choice of movie or book version of _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_.....although I expect they will take the post. I just didn't want there to be any confusion....

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't seen the movie but I've never seen a movie I like better than the book.  The book was awesome and I'm not a huge fan of thrillers like that one.  

That jacket is spectacular!  I love the color and the silhouette.  *pick me pick me*


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have only seen the Swedish version and while it is a great movie, the book is still better.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Enjoyed the book more..


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm going with book!  

Cool jackets...


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I've seen both movies and read the books and I think the book is better. Would I be on kindleboards if I thought movies were better than books? 

Pick me, please, please, please! My Fire is naked


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The book and I voted for the Beach Life cover but there were many I did like!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

In my opinion, on this one, definitely the book.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I've read the books & seen the Swedish version of the movies; definitely think the books are better - just way more detail & development possible.


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I vote for the book


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I vote for the book as well. Love the cover.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I usually prefer the book, but this movie is so well-cast, so this time I have to go with the movie.


----------



## kailess (Jan 24, 2012)

Both are great but I always tend to love all the extra details you get when you read a book!


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Loved the book, loved all 3 of them. The cover is smashing!


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Saw the Swedish version of the movies and really liked them.  Looking forward to seeing the English version.  But I have to vote for the book.

Carol


----------



## reallyrob (Nov 18, 2011)

I loved the book! I love to read, and I always try to read the story first before seeing a movie based on the story. The movie was eally good too, but the book was my favorite!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This is one of the rare occasions where it's a bit of a toss-up for me - the movies (and I've seen and enjoyed both) cut out a lot of the extraneous stuff an editor should've cut from the book.  Then again, movies by nature always leave out a lot of not-so-extraneous stuff from books because there just isn't time for everything.  

Overall, probably I enjoyed the movies a bit more because I didn't find myself editing them in my head so much.

Awesome cover, by the way!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I loved the book! The book always has so much more information than the movie.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm voting for the book(s) though the movie ran a very close second.  I thought it was very well done.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought both were great. My vote is for the book, but I really enjoyed the movie too. Very well done.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely the book, although I enjoyed the swedish movie. I haven't seen the US movie yet.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

The book - even though it wore me out at times.    I've only seen the Swedish version of the movie.  Liked it but was glad I'd read the book first because I don't know if I could have followed the movie without having read the book.  BTW, the movie wore me out also.  I haven't seen the US movie - actually, I wasn't too eager to see it because I read that they'd dumbed down Blomkvist and amped up Lisbeth (how is that even possible!)?    But....others seem to have liked the US version so I may give it a look-see sooner rather than later.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I vote for the book. Haven't seen the US version of the movie yet, but I've seen the Swedish one. Although it was very good, the book was better.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

My vote is for the movie. The book took too long for me to get into.

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## lexic (Mar 8, 2009)

The book, but I don't plan too the the US version of the movie.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just finished the Swedish version of the movie. VERY glad I read the book first!


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

In my experience, 99 times out of 100 the book is better than the movie adaptation. But for me, Girl with the Dragon Tattoo was that one time where was the movie was better. Not that there's anything wrong with the book, but I think Larsson really sharpened his craft in the later books. Also, the nature of the plot was such that it moved a little slowly for my tastes. Easier to swallow when you're only investing 2.5 hours.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish I can have a clear answer, but honestly I only made it halfway through the book before I dropped it in the pool. I never replaced it. Though I loved the movie.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Loved the book more than the movie.  The covers for the Kindle Fire are great looking.  Hope I win one for my husband's Fire.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I assume that it was a good thing that you were not reading on a Kindle?



Vegas_Asian said:


> I wish I can have a clear answer, but honestly I only made it halfway through the book before I dropped it in the pool. I never replaced it. Though I loved the movie.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Pool reading is always dtb 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I may have missed the drawing, but I loved the Swedish movies. Haven't seen the English ones yet. Books were good too, but different. I just got my Fire on Tuesday - early Valentine surprise. Still getting it dressed.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Has a winner been selected and announced yet?


----------



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay everyone! M-Edge gave us a surprise company-wide day off on Friday  , so the winner was never selected. 

Congratulations to Kailess! Thank you to everyone for your input, we love hearing comments on book vs. movie. Stay tuned for more chances to win M-Edge products!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kailess said:


> Both are great but I always tend to love all the extra details you get when you read a book!


Congrats, Kailess!!!!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

M-Edge Accessories said:


> Congratulations to Kailess! Thank you to everyone for your input, we love hearing comments on book vs. movie. Stay tuned for more chances to win M-Edge products!


Congrats Kailess


----------



## M-Edge Accessories (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Kailess,

I sent you a message to your Kindleboards inbox. If you are unable to view it, please reply here so that I can make sure we get your prize to you another way 

The M-Edge Team


----------

